

The Web is not about code. (but it is important) - jamieknght
http://jamieknight.tumblr.com/post/625279491/the-web

======
j_baker
I really hate to resort to ad hominems, but I'd like to point out that this is
by a designer _slash_ developer. It's really easy to feel that code is only
part of your job when it's only part of your job. Personally, I work with code
all day every day, and I feel as though every moment I've spent improving my
code has paid back at least twofold. You just have to think of code as an
investment. It's something that you have to put extra into up front to get a
big return.

~~~
jamieknght
Hiya,

Thanks for the comment, i see your point completely and i agree it depends
what hats you a wearing. I think the overal point i am making is that on some
projects, for some clients one man band types can tend to loose focus on the
end goal and end up building great technical builds, which are not suitible
for the end client.

I expect how i see my role and what i do (as both a developer, and designer
and with many other hats :D) will evolve as time goes on.

Thanks for your comment and i hope that explains a bit about where i am coming
from.

cheers,

Jamie & Lion

